# 'Lost golden city' found in Egypt reveals lives of ancient pharaohs



## Biskit (Apr 9, 2021)

*The discovery of a 3,000-year-old city that was lost to the sands of Egypt has been hailed as one of the most important archaeological finds since Tutankhamun's tomb.









						'Lost golden city' found in Egypt reveals lives of ancient pharaohs
					

The city near Luxor has been hailed as one of the most important finds since Tutankhamun's tomb.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



*


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 9, 2021)

Epic find.


----------

